# Help identifying this painting style!!



## kekekouture20 (Apr 17, 2019)

DOES ANYONE KNOW WHAT THIS PAINTING STYLE IS CALLED? HOW CAN I GET THE PAINTING TO BE LIKE THIS? DO I CREATE A VECTOR IMAGE FIRST AND THEN COPY TO THE CANVAS OR DO I USE A PROGRAM ONLINE TO TURN IT INTO A CARTOON LIKE IMAGE? https://i.etsystatic.com/16651417/r/il/4b49c9/1723411781/il_794xN.1723411781_kqdb.jpg


----------



## cmstowe2211 (May 3, 2019)

Hey, you can use effects on what ever image you are wishing to edit, I did some like this before at college, most phones and lap tops will have the Programms in their photo editor or if not you can upload an image online to an editing site. 

Hope this helps. Good luck x


----------



## Draw_Juice (May 15, 2019)

Hi you can use photoshop filters such as cutout, which has lots of flexibility to play with the edge fidelity, edge simplicity and number of levels. You can also use posterize under the Image menu and then choose Adjustments to get there. 

Hope that helps,
DJ


----------

